# Top Spec Lite Balancer - opinions please



## Izzwizz (23 February 2013)

As title really, anyone use this and what do you think of it?  Notice a significant difference since using?  Thankyou.......


----------



## ilvpippa (23 February 2013)

I have the cool topspec balancer. I was sceptic at first but last year, she lost so much weight & I was pumping feed into her at a silly rate. 
This year she's been on it since last summer & the difference is amazing she's well muscled, not mega skinny(she's a mini TB anyway!) didn't hot her up & help keep the grass belly off I the summer. Love it!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (23 February 2013)

For the price of it I have to say i wasnt impressed, I ended up using the spillers lite balancer, half the price and just as good


----------



## Izzwizz (24 February 2013)

Thanks for your replies, appreciated..


----------



## SmartieBean09 (24 February 2013)

My personal experience of it is that it's very good.  Quite often hear good things about the Spillers balancers although have not used them.


----------



## tryinghard (24 February 2013)

We feed it to all of ours and I really rate it, it suits them all and they are all shiny and have good feet. An easy product to use, the horses like it, it covers all vits and mins as well pre/pro biotics and has good levels of biotin in for the feet too. Thumbs up from me (and I dont work for TS lol)


----------



## Shysmum (24 February 2013)

I tried Spillers, Baileys and Top Spec, all the light versions. Topspec Lite wins hands down, and at £25 a bag, that lasts ages, he'll be staying on it. I feed it with Linseed Oil. 

The most obvious change has been the quality of his hooves - no more splits or cracks at all.


----------



## Izzwizz (24 February 2013)

Nice to hear other peoples opinions, Im thinking of getting my horse on it.  He's an ISH good doer but doesnt have much if anything atall during the Winter months, just haylage.  I'm thinking he may just need something to ensure he gets all the necessary vits/minerals and this seems to be appropriate.  Its £25 a bag too where I can get it from so quite reasonable.


----------



## coralwings20 (9 May 2015)

Half price atm   &#9786;


----------



## Silmarillion (9 May 2015)

My boy won't eat much powder, so despite having had my grass analysed I've still had to go for a pelleted balancer (he also can't have linseed, which is difficult!)
Top Spec Lite was the closest match to my pasture, and all I really needed was to add a bit more magnesium (horse has PPID and suspected EMS). He's still moulting so I have yet to see the difference, but I'm hopeful - he's always had good feet since he arrived with me, but farrier is impressed with how he's growing out last year's abscess hole.
Alf also LOVES eating it


----------



## Bryndu (9 May 2015)

Hi,
I put my EMS pony on it purely because he was running out of oomf.....and I have to say...he has loads more stamina since using it.
I have no experience of any other balancer and I took ages to decide to go with the Top Spec one and I don't have any regrets 
Bryndu


----------



## FfionWinnie (9 May 2015)

I've just been at a top spec weigh clinic today with mine. Was impressed with the rep, couple of things I need to check re ingredients as my horse has PSSM. Its 9.99 a bag in May.


----------



## Jazmyn101 (9 May 2015)

I use topspec cool balancer on my horse, I love it and so does my horse. Lasts ages, she has a lovely coat, great feet (barefoot) and it doesn't fizz her up.


----------



## booandellie (9 May 2015)

I have been looking at feeding a balancer but the horse i share has ulcers and is quite a stressy type, i think the topspec lite has the lowest starch compared to baileys and spillers but has anyone else used it on a horse with ulcers?(sorry for hyjacking!)


----------



## thatsmygirl (12 May 2015)

Has anybody actually looked at the ingredients and worked out the vit/min levels per daily dose? I did before I put my horses on it and it was very low vit/min wise apart from the 15mg biotin, so I went with equimins advance complete which is linseed based and far higher spec without all the cheap fillers.


----------

